# συμπροφορά



## larshgf

Checking some verbs in "ΤΑ ΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΑς ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ" I tried to translate a footnote in relation to the verb κοιτάω:

"Σε συμπροφορά απαντάται (παράλληλα με το κοίτα) και ο τύπος κοίταχ΄το"

How to translate this sentence to english? Help much appriciated!
προφορά = pronounciation
απαντώ = answer


----------



## Perseas

"Συμπροφορά" here is pronouncing the verb and the enclitic together, as one word: _κοίταχ'το_ or _κοίτα το._
Without the enclitic we use only _κοίτα. (κοίταχε )_
"απαντάται" means "is attested".


----------



## larshgf

Thank you Perseas! 
Could you  translate the whole  sentence in plain english?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> "απαντάται" means "is attested"


Really? I do not understand this English word in this context. I would have translated "απαντάται" as "is found" (literally "is met") or "shows up" (or "appears").


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> Thank you Perseas!
> Could you  translate the whole  sentence in plain english?


The meaning is that both forms exist (_κοίταχ'το_ & _κοίτα το_), when pronouncing the imperative and the enclitic together.


----------



## bearded

larshgf said:


> the whole sentence in plain english?


My attempt:
''Pronouncing both words together, also the form  κοίταχ΄το can be found (besides  κοίτα).''
The word order is of course different from the one in Greek.
Word for word, the Greek sounds_ In_ _combined pronunciation,  is met (parallel to koita) also the type koitach'to._


----------



## Helleno File

διαφορετικός said:


> Really? I do not understand this English word in this context. I would have translated "απαντάται" as "is found" (literally "is met") or "shows up" (or "appears").


I found this difficult when I first saw it in exactly this context and even thought about posting here about it.  I worked out that its meaning must be as you say. "Is/may be encountered" would convey some formality in tone. Perseas's "is attested" could be good if you were translating the book for republication.  It is old fashioned lexicographer/grammarian language meaning "we have sources for this"!


----------



## Αγγελος

Η λέξη "ακμήν" απαντά (απαντάται) στον Ξενοφώντα = the word "ακμήν" is found in Xenophon's writings.
As Hellenophile correctly guessed, απαντά or απαντάται is used in that sense in philology.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> ''Pronouncing both words together, also the form  κοίταχ΄το can be found (besides  κοίτα).''


Using bearded's translation, there's also "κοίταξ'το" (in combined pronunciation). It's a contracted form of "κοίταξέ το" which is more common or formal. "κοίταχ'το" comes from "κοίταξ'το" after the deletion of σ in κσ(ξ) and the dissimilation (κτ->χτ).
κοίταξ'το > κοίτακ'το > κοίταχ'το
['citaksto]>['citakto]>['citaxto]


----------

